# Brown Univ. Deputy Chief of Police



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Deputy Chief of Police*
Brown University
Providence, RI
Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/27/2021
*Application Due:* 11/24/2021







DIVERSITY
Founded in 1764, Brown is a leading Ivy League research university, home to world-renowned faculty, and an innovative educational institution where the curiosity, creativity, and intellectual joy of students drives academic excellence. The spirit of the undergraduate open curriculum infuses every aspect of the University. Brown is a place where rigorous scholarship, complex problem-solving, and service to the public good are defined by intense collaboration, intellectual discovery, and working in ways that transcend traditional boundaries. Providence, Rhode Island — Brown's home for more than two and a half centuries — is a vibrant place to live, work, and study, as well as a stimulating hub for innovation and a city rich in cultural diversity.
The Brown University Department of Public Safety (DPS) is a nationally accredited police department through the Commission on Accreditation for Law Enforcement Agencies (CALEA) that consists of over 95 highly trained members. The department’s police officers are licensed to enforce the laws of the State of Rhode Island and the Ordinances of the City of Providence and have police jurisdiction on campus and upon the streets and highways immediately adjacent to the campus. The department’s mission emphasizes crime prevention, problem solving, and joint officer-community responsibility. The DPS embraces the community policing philosophy, and as such, works diligently to meet the needs and expectations of the university community.
Reporting directly to the vice president for campus safety, the deputy chief directs and coordinates the activities of all community policing within the department, responds to the scene of major incidents on campus, provides direction to supervisory and line personnel, and coordinates the DPS activities with other university departments and outside agencies. In addition, the deputy chief assumes responsibility and command of the department in the absence of the chief and is the lead member of the community-policing team for the various line-operations units of the department, coordinating those efforts with all other segments of the department. Additional responsibilities of the deputy chief include: maintaining a visible presence within the university community; identifying problems; coordinating and addressing various community policing and problem-solving activities; serving as key element in the department's strategic planning efforts; and working to identify and resolve problems encountered in the delivery of police services. The deputy must balance the needs and expectations of the university community in both routine and emergency situations with the needs and expectations of the supervisors and officers for whom they are responsible, all while insuring a safe working environment. Further, in both emergency situations and routine incidents, there is a need for legal decision-making regarding department response, search and seizure, and criminal charges that the deputy will be responsible for managing. It is crucial for the deputy to develop and maintain a close working relationship with the commanding officers and supervisors of the Providence Police Department. Due to the various dignitaries and visitors to the University, the deputy must also maintain a close working relationship with the various federal and state law enforcement agencies such as the FBI, the Secret Service, and the Rhode Island State Police.
Minimum qualifications include a bachelor’s degree in criminal justice, management, administration, or other related field from an accredited institution and a minimum of ten-plus years of progressive and broad-based experience in law enforcement, with five years of management experience at the rank equivalent to lieutenant or higher in a law enforcement setting. Additionally, the successful candidate will have excellent oral, written, and interpersonal skills and the ability to motivate and team build; a thorough knowledge of and proficiency in the care and use of firearms, self-defense tools, and criminal detection devices; and must be a person of dependability, tact, and diplomacy, with the ability to maintain a high level of confidentiality. Additional minimum qualifications include: sound judgement; the ability to make difficult decisions and take command of any situation; a strong commitment to promoting institutional diversity and inclusion; and the capacity to build and maintain positive relations with all areas of the University in order to accomplish the department’s mission. Finally, the successful candidate will be a graduate of a recognized and approved police training academy and eligible for appointment/licensing by the Rhode Island State Police.
Preferred qualifications include experience in a university or campus setting, or knowledge of community policing; working with ethnically diverse communities and/or a union population; a demonstrated record of positive community and public relations; and knowledge of core principles of emergency management such as FEMA, NIMS, or ICS.
Review of applications will begin November 24, 2021 and continue until the position is filled. A resume with an accompanying cover letter may be submitted via the Spelman Johnson website at* www.spelmanjohnson.com/open-positions*.Nominations for this position may be emailed to Heather J. Larabee at [email protected]. Applicants needing reasonable accommodation to participate in the application process should contact Spelman Johnson at 413-529-2895.
*Visit the Brown University website at www.brown.edu*.
In order to maintain 90% or greater universal vaccination rates on campus, all newly hired employees at Brown University must receive the final dose of the COVID-19 vaccine before they begin work, unless they are approved for a medical or religious exemption. For more information, please visit the Healthy Brown site.
_Brown University is an E-Verify Employer. Brown University is committed to fostering a diverse and inclusive academic global community; as an EEO/AA employer, Brown considers applicants for employment without regard to, and does not discriminate on the basis of, gender, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, age, race, protected veteran status, disability, or any other legally protected status._


----------

